# KindleBoards Trivia Contest! Prizes! Enter Today!



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

*KindleBoards members! In celebration of St. Patrick's Day, we want to give three of you an M-Edge Cover of your choice!*

You just have to answer the 12 KindleBoards trivia questions below! Here's how to enter:

1. Send your trivia answers to "Contest". (Here's the link to do that.)

and...

2. Reply to this thread, indicating which of the M-Edge Covers you want if you're one of our lucky winners. (You can see all of the M-Edge covers here.)

So, do you have the luck o' the Irish? Submit your answers, and on St. Patrick's day we'll draw three winners. Each winner can choose his or her choice of M-Edge Kindle cover. Good luck!

*RULES*

One entry per person; duplicate entries will be deleted. This contest is open to U.S. residents. We'll draw three random winners on the date shown below. Winners will be posted in this thread, and we'll make an announcement in the main boards. You must respond in the forums within 10 days in order to claim your winnings!

Not a KindleBoards member yet? Register here.

*KindleBoards Trivia Contest*

1. KindleBoards was founded in:
A. October 2007
B. November 2007
C. April 2008
D. October 2008

2. For the Kindle birthday celebration in November, 2008, Kindleboards gave away:
A. Decalgirl skins
B. Oberon covers
C. Lightwedge reading lights
D. Amazon gift cards

3. The first book read in one of the Kindleboards book klubs was:
A. In Her Name
B. Outlander
C. Dead Until Dark
D. Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire

4. What is most notable about book "The Amazon Kindle FAQ"?
A. It contains convenient answers to people's most-asked Kindle questions
B. It's one of the first books downloaded by many Kindleboards members
C. It contains no mention of actors from Australia
D. All of the above.

5. Judging from the posts on Kindleboards, it is probably safe to say that Kindleboards members are:
A. Avid readers
B. A funny and humorous bunch
C. Incredibly articulate
D. All of the above

6. Pets owned by Kindleboards members include all of the following except
A. Dogs
B. Chimpanzees
C. Horses
D. Parrots

7. Free books for your Kindle can be obtained from
A. Amazon
B. Feedbooks
C. Manybooks
D. All of the above

8. What is unique about Harvey and his Kindle experience?
A. Prior to getting his Kindle, Harvey was a fan of the Sony 505 ereader.
B. Harvey broke his first Kindle three days after getting it.
C. Harvey didn't get his first Kindle until Christmas, 2008.
D. Harvey only listens to audio books on his Kindle, because he doesn't like to read.

9. Kindleboards members share a healthy obsession for:
A. Accessories
B. Reading
C. Spending time at Kindleboards
D. All of the above

10. When Hugh Jackman is not the right answer, what is?
A. Halston
B. Hibbing
C. Hubble
D. Hugh Jackman is the only right answer

11. You must own a Kindle in order to be a member at Kindleboards.
A. True
B. False

12. Madeleine L'Engle is the author of:
A. Hound of the Baskervilles
B. A Wrinkle in Time
C. Pride and Prejudice
D. Horton Hears a Who

*WINNERS:*

#1 - Tuesday, March 17 - chocochibi
#2 - Tuesday, March 17 - kevin63
#3 - Tuesday, March 17 - Jaderose


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Am I allowed to post in here and say this is Awesome of you to do this!!   (even though I don't qualify since I'm in Canada).


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Kind said:


> Am I allowed to post in here and say this is Awesome of you to do this!!  (even though I don't qualify since I'm in Canada).


If you win, I volunteer my address. I can ship to Canada  (and I have no desire for another cover.)


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

If I win I'd like this one ...

http://www.amazon.com/M-edge-Genuine-Leather-Executive-Pebbled/dp/B001J9XYC2/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1236227923&sr=8-11&tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

I see the deck is stacked against me. Not a single question about Snuggies.


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

Yay!  A contest!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so entering


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Kind said:


> Am I allowed to post in here and say this is Awesome of you to do this!!  (even though I don't qualify since I'm in Canada).


I promise we will do a future contest that includes Canada!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Entry sent! gotta love red:
http://www.amazon.com/M-edge-Genuine-Leather-Executive-Marbled/dp/B0016SXQN8/ref=cm_cmu_pg_t


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Good Luck to all of you! Have fun!  

Linda
Moderator


----------



## Thenuts454 (Jan 4, 2009)

If my Irish luck comes into play....I would love to have the Prodigy Ex Jacket Genuine Leather in Jade Green; thanks for the contest.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Harvey said:


> I promise we will do a future contest that includes Canada!


what about Mexico ?


----------



## jennyoh (Feb 22, 2009)

I think I definitely (a) don't know enough Kindleboards trivia and (b) need to brush up on my search skills.  But I entered anyway. 

M-edge Prodigy Jacket for Kindle 2 (Genuine Leather--Jade Green)


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Fun! I love trivia contests! If I win, I would like the pink one:
http://www.amazon.com/M-edge-Platform-Genuine-Leather-Pebbled-Fuchsia/dp/B001S21GQG/ref=sr_1_46?ie=UTF8&s=fiona-hardware&qid=1236268645&sr=8-46


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

Fun contest!  If I were to win, I'd love to have a leather M-Edge cover in RED.  Yummy!

Thanks!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Fun contest but not enough Hugh for Leslie.  I'll take the platform in purple if I win.  Not much chance of that.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> I see the deck is stacked against me. Not a single question about Snuggies.


Or about Maui.


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

Entered!!

I would like the red one.
http://www.amazon.com/M-edge-Prodigy-Jacket-Genuine-Leather-Marbled/dp/B001S08Y0O/ref=sr_1_27?ie=UTF8&s=fiona-hardware&qid=1236269975&sr=8-27

Good luck everyone!


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

This was fun! Thanks, Harvey!!!!!!

If I win, I want 
http://www.amazon.com/M-edge-Genuine-Leather-Executive-Pebbled/dp/B001J9ZTIY/ref=pd_bbs_sr_3?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1236270189&sr=8-3


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> Or about Maui.


Yeah! Clearly this quiz was designed to exclude us, GG, no doubt with the aim of inducing some kinda complex, the manifestation of which, they'd use for the mere amusement value! <----- See! It's working already!!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Yeah! Clearly this quiz was designed to exclude us, GG, no doubt with the aim of inducing some kinda complex, the manifestation of which, they'd use for the mere amusement value! <----- See! It's working already!!


True, there can be a cruel side to these boards. Then again it's not paranoia if they are out to get you.  Looking around for tinfoil hat.......


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

Entered! I only had to guess on one.  If I win, I'd like the Leisure Jacket - going on vacation in a few months and it looks alot nicer than the zip-lock baggie I usually use! 

Thank you Harvey!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

M-edge Prodigy Jacket for Kindle 2 (Genuine Leather--Marbled Red)
http://www.amazon.com/M-edge-Prodigy-Jacket-Genuine-Leather-Marbled/dp/B001S08Y0O/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1236279416&sr=1-4


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I entered!!!

If I win, I would like the M-edge Leisure Jacket for K1!!!  Great for upcoming summers...


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

I sent in my entry! 

If I were to win, I would love this beautiful blue pebbled cover for Kindle1

http://www.amazon.com/M-edge-Genuine-Leather-Executive-Pebbled/dp/B001J9XYC2/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1236289141&sr=8-10


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm hoping to be twice lucky.  
If I win this time I would love a red one for k1.


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

Kindle 2 - Genuine Leather in Marble Red.  Good luck everyone.  thanks for the contest this is so much fun


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for your entries! Keep'em coming, folks! (See the original post for the questions and how to play.)


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

Do you have to get all the questions right to be eligible for the drawing?


----------



## Monica (Nov 2, 2008)

Entered!!!  I am hoping to win.  I was waiting to order an Oberon but I might not have to if I win this!  I would love to have the pink cover for the K2


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Good Luck everybody!


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/M-edge-Prodigy-Jacket-Genuine-Leather-Pebbled/dp/B001S074EQ/ref=sr_1_41?ie=UTF8&s=fiona-hardware&qid=1236309543&sr=1-41

The Black MEdge Prodigy


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay, a contest! Thanks Harvey!
This is the one I would like, please. (For KK)
Sheryl


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks Harvey, this was alot of fun. If I win I would like the following:

http://www.amazon.com/M-edge-Genuine-Leather-Executive-Marbled/dp/B0016SXQN8/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=fiona-hardware&qid=1236310946&sr=8-1


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

Ok, I entered with  severely flawed answers. But if I can still win with wrong answers-- then what B-Kay said! Red all the way, for a Kindle 1.  And thanks for a fun contest! anything with Hugh Jackman as an answer is the right kind of test!


----------



## Jaderose (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks for the contest!!

I would love the M-edge Prodigy Jacket for Kindle 2 (Genuine Leather--Jade Green).  

Hoa


----------



## Linda1915 (Feb 10, 2009)

What fun!  and a challenge!!  

KK Blue Sapphire!


----------



## Harmakhet (Feb 12, 2009)

I think I entered...the site's been hard to reach this morning.

http://www.amazon.com/M-edge-Prodigy-Jacket-Genuine-Leather-Pebbled/dp/B001S08Y1S/ref=sr_1_55?ie=UTF8&s=fiona-hardware&qid=1236347780&sr=1-55

If I win I'd love the Prodigy in grey and black.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Great contest, thank you!


----------



## arfunk (Mar 6, 2009)

I've already ordered an M-edge Platform Jacket for Kindle 2 (Genuine Leather--Pebbled Grey w/ Black) , so if I win I'd like an M-edge Genuine Leather Executive Jacket for Amazon Kindle 1 (Pebbled Black), but as a new member here I don't think I have much chance of winning, unless I was correct and writing in "Hugh Jackman" as the answer to all questions was the right way to go.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

When I win  ,this is the cover I would like:


----------



## zeferjen (Feb 24, 2009)

I may have single-handedly brought down the boards this morning, researching the answers to some of these questions!

If I win, I would like the  M-edge Executive Jacket for Kindle 2 (Genuine Leather--Marbled Red). 

Great contest. Thanks!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Harvey said:


> I promise we will do a future contest that includes Canada!


Thanks Harvey, keep up the awesome work!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

That was a lot of fun! If I have the luck o' the Irish, I'd like http://www.amazon.com/M-edge-Genuine-Leather-Executive-Pebbled/dp/B001J9XYC2/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1236366119&sr=8-12


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

Definitely this one:



Thanks. Oh by the way do you ship to APO addresses?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes, we'll ship to APO addresses. Thanks for entering!


----------



## krissynae (Feb 21, 2009)

Good luck all

I would love this one


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Saphire Blue Executive, Leather

Thanks! Fun contest. I missed the 1st contest.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

When I win, I would like: M-edge Prodigy Jacket for Kindle 2 (Genuine Leather--Marbled Red)

(and I think I even made my first Amazon link correctly)

Thanks for the contest.


----------



## ErinS (Mar 7, 2009)

If I win, I would like the Prodigy cover in pebbled fuchsia.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

I am guaranteed to win.  Everybody else will answer #9 incorrectly. 

I'll take the pebbled black cover, but I'd much rather have the Mighty Brite Lite, which has an actual function I can use.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I am guaranteed to win. Everybody else will answer #9 incorrectly.
> 
> I'll take the pebbled black cover, but I'd much rather have the Mighty Brite Lite, which has an actual function I can use.


Thanks Harvey, for bringing Jim over to the dark side of accessories for the Kindle. LOL.

As for me, I would like the Pebbled Mocha with Saddle.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Thanks Harvey, for bringing Jim over to the dark side of accessories for the Kindle. LOL.
> 
> As for me, I would like the Pebbled Mocha with Saddle.


I reading light isn't an "accessory." Again, I'm the only person who will get #9 correct. It's a trick question.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I reading light isn't an "accessory." Again, I'm the only person who will get #9 correct. It's a trick question.


Welcome to the dark side of accessories, you are but a few clicks from covers once you go to the slippery slope of lights. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!  If anyone should get a trick question it is you. But is it a trick question? What would Alex say?


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

I would like this one if I win 

M-edge Prodigy Jacket for Kindle 2 (Genuine Leather--Pebbled Saddle Brown)


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

I learned alot about the board searching for the answers. This is the one I would love to win!

M-edge Platform Jacket for Kindle 2 (Genuine Leather--Sapphire Blue)

Kdawna


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

kdawna said:


> I learned alot about the board searching for the answers. This is the one I would love to win!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/M-edge-Platform-Jacket-Genuine-Leather-Sapphire/dp/B001S074GE/ref=sr_1_34?ie=UTF8&s=fiona-hardware&qid=1236440936&sr=1-34
> 
> Kdawna


< aha! our secret plan to get people to become familiar with the boards is working!! bwahaha!  >

Ann


----------



## JoAnn (Nov 10, 2008)

This was fun! Here's the one I want if I win....

M-edge Genuine Leather Executive Jacket for Amazon Kindle 1


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> Welcome to the dark side of accessories, you are but a few clicks from covers once you go to the slippery slope of lights. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!  If anyone should get a trick question it is you. But is it a trick question? What would Alex say?


I don't think it was _intended_ to be a trick question, but it is. Let's look at it:



> 9. Kindleboards members share a healthy obsession for:
> A. Accessories
> B. Reading
> C. Spending time at Kindleboards
> D. All of the above


Note that the question doesn't say "Some KB members" or "Many KB members" or any other similar modifier. In the absence of such a modifier, the rules of semantics and logic dictate that the phrase means "the set of people containing all Kindleboard members."

Now, we know that there are several KB members who are NOT obsessed with accessories--some of whom (ahem) are even quite vocal about it. Therefore, A cannot be correct. And, by extension, neither can D.

This leaves B & C, both of which look equally correct at first glance. However, there have been a few members who have admitted that they barely read at all before they got their Kindles. I would argue that this makes their "love of reading" somewhat less than "obesssive." However, every single member had enough desire to spend time/post here that they went through the process of registration so that they could do so. This makes C the "most correct" answer.

QED


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I don't think it was _intended_ to be a trick question, but it is. Let's look at it:
> 
> Note that the question doesn't say "Some KB members" or "Many KB members" or any other similar modifier. In the absence of such a modifier, the rules of semantics and logic dictate that the phrase means "the set of people containing all Kindleboard members."
> 
> ...


Not sure C is correct either, I would guess that most Kindleboarders are under 500 posts, unlike some of us and I'm just at a 1,000+ posts. So obsession, no. Perhaps there is no answer?


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> Not sure C is correct either, I would guess that most Kindleboarders are under 500 posts, unlike some of us and I'm just at a 1,000+ posts. So obsession, no. Perhaps there is no answer?


"E. None of the above" would have been an entirely correct answer.  However, I still contend that C is the "most correct" of the offered choices.


----------



## bellapixie (Jan 17, 2009)

Good luck everybody but I hope I win! If I do I want this cover:



B


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Keep entering, everyone, and please...don't answer the questions in this thread. Thanks!

L


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

This makes me think BJ travels with a number 2 pencil


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

kim said:


> This makes me think BJ travels with a number 2 pencil


That's _not_ how I got that one nickname, unfortunately.


----------



## mumsicalwhimsy (Dec 4, 2008)

Should pigs fly and hades freeze over on the same day....
M-edge Genuine Leather Executive Jacket for Amazon Kindle 1 (Smooth Mocha)
                       -or-
M-edge Genuine Leather Executive Jacket for Amazon Kindle 1 (Smooth Sapphire Blue)

A choice I will not have to make.   hah


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> That's _not_ how I got that one nickname, unfortunately.


It took me a moment to catch on, now that I have... no comment


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok so if I win I would like the leather navy kindle 1 cover

Lynn L


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I would like  M-edge Executive Jacket for Kindle 2 (Genuine Leather--Marbled Red)


----------



## brn-eyed-girl81 (Dec 18, 2008)

I would like M-edge Genuine Leather Executive Jacket for Amazon Kindle 1 (Smooth Sapphire Blue)


Also, look at my pretty link


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks for the contest 

If I won, I would like:

http://www.amazon.com/M-edge-Prodigy-Genuine-Leather-Pebbled-Fuchsia/

the pink prodigy case


----------



## justpam (Nov 19, 2008)

If I win I'd like the pebble brown for the K1. Thanks!
http://www.amazon.com/M-edge-Genuine-Leather-Executive-Pebbled/dp/B0016T0MNO/ref=pd_bbs_sr_3?ie=UTF8&s=fiona-hardware&qid=1236501297&sr=8-3


----------



## MelWat (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey, I swear I saw a leprechaun when I was in grade school (or at least signs of one). There were little green footprints all over the floor and everything. Does that mean I have the luck of the Irish? 

If I were to win, I would love: 
http://www.amazon.com/M-edge-Prodigy-Jacket-Genuine-Leather-Pebbled/dp/B001S074EQ/


----------



## Abby (Feb 7, 2009)

That was fun!

If I win I'd like the Prodigy in Pebbled Fuchsia

http://www.amazon.com/M-edge-Prodigy-Genuine-Leather-Pebbled-Fuchsia/dp/B001S25EVE/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&s=fiona-hardware&qid=1236553680&sr=8-10


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Wow!  Nice of you to do this Harvey.

Entry is submitted, if (WHEN) I win I'll choose this cover:

M-edge Genuine Leather Executive Jacket for Amazon Kindle 1 (Pebbled Black).


----------



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

What fun!! I just entered. If I win, I'd love the red leather Prodigy cover.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm going to try.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Less than a week to go


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

Also, I'm 3/4 Irish.  And the winner is announced on St. Paddy's Day.

I'm a lock.


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

A Jade Prodigy would be beautiul.


----------



## sirsell (Mar 1, 2009)

YAY I love contests!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

You guys are all lucky for this contest. But I was promised that next time, Canada will be included and I was also promised that I would win.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Kind said:


> You guys are all lucky for this contest. But I was promised that next time, Canada will be included and I was also promised that I would win.


I heard you can still enter if you put a little bribe under the table


----------



## coyote (Feb 24, 2009)

I think I would have to take the M-edge Platform Jacket for Kindle 2 (Genuine Leather--Pebbled Purple). Mmmmmm, purple!


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks so much for doing this, Harvey!  If I win, I would love the purple platform...


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838) (Feb 5, 2009)

I hope I got 'em all right.  Sure would like the M-edge prodigy cover in green....


----------



## Kelly G (Dec 18, 2008)

Great Fun - thanks.

If I happen to win, I'd like this one: M-edge Genuine Leather Executive Jacket for Amazon Kindle 1 (Pebbled Saddle Brown)

http://www.amazon.com/M-edge-Genuine-Leather-Executive-Pebbled/dp/B0016T0MNO/ref=pd_bbs_sr_4?ie=UTF8&s=fiona-hardware&qid=1237044111&sr=8-4


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

If I win, I would like the Leather Pebbled Grey with black Platform jacket for Kindle 2:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B001S0EXFO/sr=8-2/qid=1237061098/ref=dp_otherviews_z_0?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&img=0&qid=1237061098&sr=8-2

St. Patrick's Day is a huge celebration for my family in Cleveland - maybe the Irish part of me will be lucky that day.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

If I win, I would like the Purple Executive for the Kindle2 for my DD... I have plenty of covers for myself.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Fun contest. Thanks Harvey. If I win I would like the M-edge Platform Jacket for Kindle 2 (Genuine Leather--Smooth Mocha Brown).


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks Harvey!

If I'm selected, I'd like THIS one.

Thanks for the opportunity!!


----------



## cjpatrick (Jan 4, 2009)

Plain ol' black for me. M-edge Executive Jacket for Amazon Kindle 1 (Black)
Goodluck everyone!


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

If I happen to be one of the winners in this contest, I'd like the M-edge Prodigy Jacket in Smooth Jade Green.  Thanks for doing this contest.  What a great idea.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations to the winners, soon to be announced, and all the participants!!!  Great trivia questions, Harvey, I laughed out loud!

If I win, I want access to Leslie's collection of Hugh Jackman photos....

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

Now I don't win.  But it was worth it.


----------



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

It's March 17th, when are you going to announce that I won?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL!

C'mon y'all let Harvey sleep in--he's on the west coast you know, and stays up all night building new stuff for us to play with. I'm sure he'll announce the winners soon.










Betsy


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> LOL!
> 
> C'mon y'all let Harvey sleep in--he's on the west coast you know, and stays up all night building new stuff for us to play with. I'm sure he'll announce the winners soon.
> 
> ...


I hope Harvey's bed is more comfortable than that!


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

Wake up Harvey we're all waiting


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Okay, our first winner is being drawn now...


----------



## Monica (Nov 2, 2008)

The suspense is killing me!  I think i need to go take a pill


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

And we have winner #1...

*chocochibi*

Congratulations! Please PM me with your choice of M-Edge cover, and your shipping info.

Two more winners will be announced today!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Congrats to chocochibi.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Congratulations chocochibi!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

WOO HOO, congrats chocochibi!!  Enjoy.


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

Congratulations chocochibi!

Let us know which cover you get.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

congrats on winning!!


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Someone should be having a good evening!  Congrats.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Our second winner is...

*kevin63*

Congratulations, Kevin! Please PM me with your choice of M-Edge cover, and your shipping info.

One more winner coming up within the next hour!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Way to go kevin63!


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks Harvey.  I'm so excited.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

And our third winner is...

*Jaderose*...!

Congratulations! Please PM me with your choice of M-Edge cover, and your shipping info.

Thanks, everyone...!! Stay tuned for our next contest which we'll be introducing in the next few days.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

chocochibi, kevin63, and Jaderose! What a lucky bunch and what a great group of winners. Congratulations everyone!!

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Congrats you guys! I hope you all enjoy your new covers for many years. This was such fun!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Congratulations chocochibi, kevin63, and Jaderose! Enjoy the M-Edge Kindle covers; I know I enjoyed this contest.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Congrats you guys! I hope you all enjoy your new covers for many years. This was such fun!


This was fun! I told Harvey in my PM last night that I never win anything so this was a great surprise and very much appreciated. I had refreshed my screen last night at 10:50 pm (Central Time) and saw my name there. I had to look more than once at it just to make sure that's what it said. lol, I even refreshed my screen again. I just wasn't expecting to see my name there. Hope someone that never wins anything is able to get it on the next contest. You'll do the same thing I did when you see your name there.

Good Luck everyone on the next contest.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

CONGRATS  y'all


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

Congratulations!  How exciting.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Congrats to everyone who won/


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Congratulations to the winners!  What fun!


----------



## MelWat (Feb 15, 2009)

Congratulations everyone!  Gotta love contests.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Congratulations to the winners!

Lynn L


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

Harvey, did you post anywhere what all the correct answers are? I think I got them all but was torn between the horses v.s. the chimp.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

bosslady said:


> Harvey, did you post anywhere what all the correct answers are? I think I got them all but was torn between the horses v.s. the chimp.


I did post the answers in another thread -- the one that announced the winners.

To my knowledge, we do not have any Kindleboards members who own a chimpanzee. Libro has a horse; they may be others with horses, too. Suzanne has two parrots and I think someone else has a parrot. And we have tons of members with cats and dogs.

L


----------

